# 262 Paradigm Cigars



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got more samples in today. These cigars are great! It is so hard trying not to smoke the B&M samples. I am buying my own personal boxes when the old income tax refund arrives next week. REVOLUTION CIGARS - Smoke the Revolution


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Whats the story on these?


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I am an independent rep for 262 Cigars. We launched on January 13th and are in B&Ms in New York, Florida, Texas, and Missouri. We are adding stores every week and have many exciting events planned. This is our first cigar called the Paradigm which comes in a robusto, box pressed toro, and a torpedo. Taken directly from our website:

"A Paradigm Shift is about to take place. All you think you know about premium cigars is in for an overhaul.

Introducing the *262 Paradigm*, a medium-to-full bodied cigar that is sure to revolutionize your smoking experience.

Assembled in Honduras, this well-balanced cigar starts off with 3 fillers coming together to create a rich array of tastes. The Seco and Ligero tobaccos from the Esteli and Jalapa valleys in Nicaragua are blended with a Cubito tobacco, a Cuban-seed leaf grown in Columbia.

The binder for the filler blend is Honduran with a Brazilian wrapper that pulls everything together to deliver notes of citrus, coffee and a dark chocolate finish.

As smooth as that trifecta of the beloved leaf sounds, don't be fooled. The *Paradigm* has a slight kick. Of course, any genuine shift in your thought process always will.

The *262 Paradigm* is here, so don't sit down, there's work to be done. Stand up and let your voice be heard. The Revolution has already begun. What are you waiting for?"


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

*The 262 Cigars Manifesto*

Ever since the first cigars were crafted, they have been a creation aimed at, among other things, easing the troubled minds of hard workers and weary travelers. Cigars celebrate the great and memorable moments in our time; they create bonds between men and women of every creed and stature that often last a lifetime.

In recent years, a faction has risen against the principles and lifestyles of our beloved pastime. Although shallow and often deceitful in reason and claim, this bastion has gained significant notoriety and influence within the corridors of power. For this reason, we are compelled to address these issues and those behind them with like force and in a manner most true. We must be steadfast in order to keep the freedoms and rights that we still possess and, God willing, to win back those that we have lost with respect to the consideration of our neighbor.

Let us be clear. We love our country. The United States of America is our beloved home. We believe it is the greatest nation on the planet. We, in no way intend to defame our country, nor do we seek to incite riot or treason. Our only goal is to illuminate the irrational and unconstitutional laws being passed into legislation by those that claim to uphold the principles found in this nation's founding document and restore the freedoms so hastily and wrongfully removed.

We hold to the ideals that as adults, and with an understanding of the risks involved with tobacco products, we have the right to choose to smoke cigars. Further, that as a legal product, cigars should not be targeted for excessive taxation by the government; that a legal product enjoyed by consenting adults should not ever be banned from use at home, outdoors, or at privately-owned establishments that choose to allow cigars to be smoked on their premises. We maintain that privately-owned establishments have the right to choose for themselves whether or not to allow cigars to be smoked on their premises. We hold to the truth that if any form of government moves to infringe on and/or abolish the rights of cigar smokers, or to severely restrict, with extreme prejudice, the manner or form in which we enjoy cigars and the locations in which we may enjoy them; then it is the right, and more importantly the responsibility of the people, namely cigar enthusiasts, to peaceably and lawfully stand up against these restrictions in order to set right the balance between cigar smokers and the non-smoking public. This balance includes the mutual respect displayed and acted out toward each other with regard for the choices, health and recreation of all.

We have all witnessed the abuse of power by those that should defend us; be it at the local, state or federal levels. They seek to place undue blame and unconstitutional restrictions on the loyal population of cigar enthusiasts.

The government has imposed unfair and increasingly higher taxes on cigars and restrictive smoking bans in order to raise money for their own programs. They advance this agenda while tightening the noose on small business owners and middle class workers alike. These taxes and smoking bans are just a few examples of the many devices being imposed that are destroying jobs, lowering incomes, and ultimately crippling our economy.

Furthermore, there are many tainted and manipulated scientific test results and research findings regarding the harmful effects of cigar tobacco. These questionable results are then used to confuse the public, and to allow the aforementioned taxes and laws to go into effect. These legislations and taxes imposed on cigar smokers are based on falsified reports, not truth.

Although numerous attempts have been made to reach an adequate and satisfactory compromise with lawmakers, our politeness and light-footed steps have been futile. We are now well past the time for a stronger stance in the matter. Our voices must be heard. Our goals must be accomplished, not solely for the sake of our immediate cause, but for the many other liberties which are, even now, hanging in the balance. Our guards, it seems, have taken it upon themselves to oversee not only our political affairs and national safety, but also the most basic activities of our daily lives. We must be vigilant, for even our coveted constitution is being examined for the purposes of repudiation.

This is a statement of intent, a call to action. Those who currently sit in executive, political office seem to believe that they can regulate our every decision. But, amidst the draconian rules and their shallow intentions; underneath the turmoil and anger of the once revered connoisseurs of our beloved leaf; there brews a Revolution! An uprising of global proportions is stirring and its proponents will be silent no more.

Join ranks with the brothers and sisters of the underground, comrades of fine, hand-rolled cigars. Unite and overcome.

Smoke the Revolution.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

So what does it mean to be an independent rep? Do you go from B&M to B&M and sell product?

What do these compare to? They look tasty


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

triad47 said:


> They look tasty


+1 Can't wait to try one!!!:hungry:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, those sound fantastic. I will have to pull the trigger on the sampler pack sometime in the very near future....


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

triad47 said:


> So what does it mean to be an independent rep? Do you go from B&M to B&M and sell product?
> 
> What do these compare to? They look tasty


Basically you have it right. It is a new start up cigar company that doesn't have a payroll for full time paid positions. An independent rep has a contract with the company and basically it is a salesman position. I do the same work as reps for big cigar companies do but I do not get paid a salary. I go store to store and have them try samples and hopefully they purchase the cigars. As time goes on and the company takes off they will start hiring employees for the company. That is my goal.

Once a B&M has the cigars in I take care of them like an account manager does. I support events and provide merchandise and freebies.

All of that said these cigars are incredible. I honestly couldn't be this excited and try to put something in B&Ms that I wasn't passionate about. I hope you guys get the chance to try these. The description of citrus, dark chocolate, and coffee is right on. These are not infused or sweet though. That is just what you pick up on your pallet. I honestly can't compare them to anything but I will tell you what one store owner said. He compared it to a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992. He said that was the closest thing he could think of yet the cigar was still very unique and stood apart from all the others. Most people are skeptical of a new line they have never heard of and I can understand that. The feedback has been phenomenal though. Many comments on how they didn't expect something so good out of a new cigar line. We really nailed it with this blend.

We are picking up stores weekly and in 3 weeks things are looking bright. They have picked the next blend for our mild cigar that will be released this summer. Excited to say one of my stores is already talking of reordering after putting the cigars on the shelf. The owner can't quit smoking them and the customers are buying them up.

Keep an eye out. When I get my personal boxes in about 2 weeks I will be doing a small contest to give someone here a chance to try them with the promise of an independent mini review for you guys.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking cigar and packaging. I love the irony of starting a Capitilist endeavor, then cloaking it in Socialist-Communist symbols and a Revolutionary manifesto. It's all very Rage Against the Machine to me. I'm looking forward to the Che Guevara 2011 LE. If I see one of these at a B&M next time I'll have to give it a shot, if the product is half a good as the packaging it should be awesome.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Jake, I don't imagine I will be seeing these in my little po-dunk town. Maybe I will try a sampler...all of the taster notes you mentioned are things I like in my cigars.

Thanks brother.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I registered for the website


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I really like the branding and think it stands out. If you want to see these in your local B&M just PM me their info and I will pass it on to the rep in your area. We have a mild cigar coming out this summer and a full cigar planned for winter. That way we will have variety to accommodate all cigar smokers.

I am so excited about these and wish I could send you all samples but as a new company that would put us out of business. I am ordering my personal boxes next week and soon after will post up a contest for you to get to try these. I have many friends who ordered the sampler on blind faith from my recommendation. So far I haven't lost any friends and they have all loved them. 

As I get some merchandise and more things in the works I will post up good pictures. I will also post here a link to my contest when I post it up so no one misses it.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I was gifted one from the guys at Alec Bradley and it is definitely DEEEEEE-LICIOUS! I strongly urge you to try it the second they arrive at your local B&M.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Shervin said:


> I was gifted one from the guys at Alec Bradley and it is definitely DEEEEEE-LICIOUS! I strongly urge you to try it the second they arrive at your local B&M.


Thank you! I just got my personal stash in today. My samples kept taunting me to smoke them so I had to buy my own boxes.


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey any B&M's near St. Louis yet, maybe St. Charles area? I'd like to grab a few of these.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

JKing said:


> Hey any B&M's near St. Louis yet, maybe St. Charles area? I'd like to grab a few of these.


I think I will have 1 or 2 for you by tomorrow or Friday that will be close to you. I will PM you as soon as I know for sure.


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome, good luck with the biz.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anything in socal yet? I'm dying to try the torpedo!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> Anything in socal yet? I'm dying to try the torpedo!


I might have some locations for you to check out in the next week or so.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great! I can definitely collect some change to pick up a single, hahaha. Let me know!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i want your job. lol. ima have to pic some of these up next month. you know of any places in the tampa area that sells them? if not i will just buy on line. but i normally go to a B&M to buy a stick or two to try.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

jsnake said:


> I think I will have 1 or 2 for you by tomorrow or Friday that will be close to you. I will PM you as soon as I know for sure.


Hey Jake,

Can you add me to that St. Louis/St. Charles locations PM?


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

any in Canada? I can dream!!


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

I had what I'm assuming is a petite robusto size gifted to me. I'll post a review when I smoke it!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Awsome smokes ! They look so good !!


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Can't wait for these to arrive at a local B&M. Heard great things about them. I'm thinking about ordering one of their sampler packs.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

The one I had was pretty good. But in the same hand, it was kind of bad too. The draw wasn't all that great and it was kind of 2 dimensional. It was clearly a maduro. It had a mild sweet note to it with some licorice and coffee bean, but nothing blew my mind away. If priced between the 4-5.50 range I would recommend it for someone looking for a value in a maduro. A possible better replacement to a CAO Brazil or something along those lines. When I think of small brand maduro, Panacea Red is a better buy.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Will this line come to an area near me--can't wait..............


----------



## P1NSTR1PEZ (Mar 18, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on these, hope they get here soon


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

What about the KC area?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man can't find these near me yet---I need to be patient. Just noticed the Ideology ----- Anyone's thoughts on this blend? If it's anything like the Paradigm this will be another cigar I can't wait to hit my area.

Great job!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Man can't find these near me yet---I need to be patient. Just noticed the Ideology ----- Anyone's thoughts on this blend? If it's anything like the Paradigm this will be another cigar I can't wait to hit my area.
> 
> Great job!


I did a review on both here on Puff. They're excellent cigars


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GregSS said:


> *I did a review on both here on Puff. They're excellent cigars*


Thanks Alex--looking now~:hungry:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just had my first Paradigm Cigar and WOW!!! From the first puff after taking my time lighting this sucker and I was impressed. I nubbed this sucker all the way until I literally was burning my lips and wish I had a box of them now. I will do an in depth review tomorrow but just had to tell everyone....you have to smoke this cigar and after you smoke you will want a box as well. I received mine some time back and wanted to give it a fair chance..this one had 6 months of rest and it was amazing.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I have some resting in my humi so I'm interested in reading your review


----------

